# What are the best Colorado Centuries and Gran Fondo rides?



## Zerg (Jul 2, 2013)

My friend and I are wanting to plan a vacation to Colorado and we want to do a Century or Grand Fondo ride. What are the best events that are open to the public? By best I probably mean most scenic. We are really looking forward to seeing your beautiful state. Thank you.


----------



## Rebelman (Jul 16, 2013)

Depending on your ability and willingness to climb, the Triple Bypass (122 miles) and Copper Triangle (80 miles) are two classics and very scenic. The triple includes over 10k of climbing, so it is a long hard day, but rewarding. The triangle is a fairly tame 80 miles; there is of course some climbing, but nothing to kill yourself on. I am hoping to ride Tour of the Moon as well, and the sandstone desert formations are stunning if you're into that. It is a metric century, if I am not mistaken. 

Others can chime in on countless other rides, but look those up online and see what you think.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

The Triple and the Triangle are good rides. If you don't want to hassle with the limited space of those events, try the Red Rocks Century. I did it for the first time this year. Not nearly as crowded, but very scenic and uses some roads that are a little off the beaten path. Close to Denver too, if that is important.


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Some suggestions below. As noted, you can't really go wrong in our great state. Good riding! Colorider

Triple Bypass (westbound over eastbound IMO; but both are fantastic)
Copper Triangle
Buffalo Century
Golden Grand Fondo 
Mt Evans Hill Climb (not a century or Fondo, but a "bucket list" ride for sure)
Pikes Peak (same comments as Mt Evans)
Circle the Summit
Iron Horse Classic
Tour of the Moon
Red Rocks Century
Elephant Rock


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

I would also add Tour de Steamboat and the Colorado Death Tour Ride to the list above.


----------

